

How to Remap Keys on Mac OS X for Extra Productivity - _matthewpalmer
http://palmer.im/2013/01/remap-keys-os-x-mountain-lion/

======
cpleppert
If you aren't using caps lock as your control key, I feel sorry for your poor
little finger. That being said, if you want more convenient keyboard
shortcuts(or just more) control is your friend. It isn't used very much for
mac os x applications and even in developer oriented ones you usually can work
around conflicts pretty easily.

For a lot of these shortcuts I don't really see the point as you want your
hands on the home row almost all the time.

~~~
tomwilson
I have caps set to escape, for vim ;)

~~~
cweiss
I map it to both - quick tap for ESC and hold for Ctrl.
[http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-
cadet/#cont...](http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/10/a-modern-space-
cadet/#controlescape)

